# Headed to the Smokeys to celebrate our engagement.



## Ronni (Oct 8, 2018)

We stayed in a lovely cabin, found on Airbnb.  Such lovely scenery, so relaxing.  


The creek ran right on front of the cabin, so the bubbling of the water as it cascaded over the rocks was a constant hum in the background..so relaxing!    We could hear it as we sat in the rockers on the porch, and through our open window while we were in bed.  I don't think there's any better white-noise sound on the earth!!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2018)

What a sweet place, Ronni. You look nice sitting on that rock, too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2018)

Ronni, looks like a great place with such peaceful and beautiful surroundings, I know you two had a wonderful time.  I like the photo of you too, you match your surroundings....peaceful and beautiful!


----------



## jujube (Oct 8, 2018)

Ronni, that looks like paradise!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 8, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful photos. You look great sitting on that rock and you are right about the white noise.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 8, 2018)

That’s my kind of place Ronni. I like your mini travels. 
They look like fun.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 9, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Absolutely beautiful photos. You look great sitting on that rock and you are right about the white noise.



Thanks Ruth.  And Sea Breeze too, I think you also mentioned the rock picture.  We had been sitting on the porch, just savoring the sounds, the smells, the cool breeze wafting through the screens.  Out of the blue (Ron is a spontaneous sort) he grabbed my hand and said "Let's go play in the creek!"  LOL.  

I'm wearing his too-big-for-me shirt because I was definitely NOT dressed for creek-playing in the cooler temperatures, and I got cold pretty quickly but didn't want to go back to the cabin, and he was wearing a couple layers.  Good thing I was wearing flip flops and not sneakers!  At least I could wade around in the water without being barefoot!  What you DON'T see is that right after he snapped this pic, I'd gotten up to check out the little waterfall just a bit further up the creek, slipped on a mossy rock, and landed flat on my ass! :lol:


----------

